# Do you get smashed at christmas?



## acidliam

When I very first started on this long and fruitful drug journey I was horrified one christmas day when my brother told me he was struggling to eat because he'd been on the session the night before.

Now its pretty much standard fare that I go out Christmas eve, hit the pub, getting out of my mind, bumble in about 4 and then embrace the day, before drinking stupid and having a good snooze, then its back on it for boxing day and generally getting wrecked in that little limbo bit until new year.

This year I've got 2 sets of parents to cook for on chrimbo day and we've just been making plans for christmas eve. Eek. I can't see it holding me back though.


----------



## attempt4

Aye, im thinking about keeping it sober this christmas eve tbh. 


Although I know that wont be happening.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

No, I don't.  I am typically driving on Christmas day, so I cannot get smashed, nor would I want to.


----------



## lonewolf13

no i usually don't drink when family is around.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lonewolf13 said:


> no i usually don't drink when family is around.



Yeah, I wouldn't want to be drunk around my family.  Would I want to be around my family on temazepam?  Sure, sounds like fun.   But drunk?  Nah, I'll pass.


----------



## JayJohnson

This thread is trippy...

I really envy the people who DONT need to use some kind of drug during the holiday season. Sorry, but being with my family (and stray dogs they bring with them) requires chemicals to make them and me compatible. 

Oh well... at least I've learned the art of buying and giving less than I receive. Heil Jeezuz!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JayJohnson said:


> This thread is trippy...
> 
> I really envy the people who DONT need to use some kind of drug during the holiday season. Sorry, but being with my family (and stray dogs they bring with them) requires chemicals to make them and me compatible.
> 
> Oh well... at least I've learned the art of buying and giving less than I receive. Heil Jeezuz!



Well, I will certainly be taking buprenorphine, as I have for quite some time.  However it's a very minimal, low dose.  I may also be stoned, but I doubt I will have any other substances, and if I did, I doubt I would take them around my family.


----------



## animal_cookie

i usually hit up the bar after i leave my parents' house.  not sure about this year since i am hosting christmas eve at my place.

as for christmas day, i am spending it with my husband's family and will need to be well behaved.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Not smashed but I keep the cheer going with wine.


----------



## MgmtBlue

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Not smashed but I keep the cheer going with wine.



Definitely this.


----------



## GenericMind

My family and I always crush insane amounts of wine on Christmas eve.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Christmas is usually with the family so I keep it sober.

New Year's on the other hand......


----------



## Slain

Is this thread meant to be rhetorical?


----------



## Slain

_Of course_ I get smashed at christmas.
It's the only way to deal with all the jolliness and cheerful people.


----------



## Bomboclat

When I get mad I smash things....oh wait that's not what this thread is about.


Who doesnt get "smashed" during the holidays?! Isnt that why they were invented by the government?


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

last xmas i was high as fuck on meth chatting it up with the fam. lol


----------



## penpal

i got me a six pack of miller highlife of the 16oz cans, i indend to drink it all tonight and for desert ill have fat bowls of spice. i could be tripping but i figured alcohol would be better for celebrating a holiday.  just opened the first can  *CHEERS*


----------



## Keaton

I plan on getting so drunk that I can't feel my body.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

THis is the first xmas where I'm doing nothing social on xmas eve...

However this is coz I drank all day from 12 til about 11 at work, and I finished off the evening with a half gram of some really nice coke, not getting to sleep until about 11am.

Tomorrow (xmas day) will be different, I shall be working again I think, partying with my chosen fam, and keeping off the white as I am saving up, so I might have a couple of drinks.

I'd much rather smoke a blunt to be honest, but when you work part time in a pub, and the landlord doesn't mind you drinking as long as you pay past the 1st 2, I'm not complaining...

Don't want to get _smashed_ this xmas though.


----------



## slortaone

does the pope shit all over the woods?


----------



## Coolio

As if my epic dissociative/opioid binge at the beginning of the week wasn't enough, for Christmas Eve I'm blacking out on eyeballed doses of phenazepam while smoking copious incredibly high quality cannabis bud mixed with N,N-DMT.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

For Christmas this year I did 45 mg. of instant release Morphine pills IV. My xmas prez to myself


----------



## canarylove

got on the gear (H)


----------



## silvercrimson

no, i get lit up like a christmas tree.


----------



## woamotive

I took a whole script of Oxy (120 15's) in less than a week - this has never happened before. I also was taking copious amounts of adderall IR  and knocking myself out with temazepam every night. 

+ a couple of beers at night time.  My family thinks I'm squeaky clean because I don't (really) drink much alcohol! Yaaay.


----------



## BrutalRollar

Had a few drinks with my family chirstmas day, then got totally smashed on new years eve ;D I was planning on droppingva few mollys but nah. Save them for another time


----------



## dr-ripple

I will have a few beers at my brothers but other than that I am taking it slow.


----------



## rangrz

Of course I will. I am already starting with an 8 ounce glass of rum.


----------



## Albion

I always spend Christmas with my family, and my parents have never been drunk in their lives (they're really proud of it). If I were to get smashed, it'd be an embarrassment upon the family....


----------



## China Rider

a 3-tailed benzo attack and a variety of india pale ales

without that kind of assistance i can't speak to any relatives

all my relatives drink, alcohol is glorified on both sides of the family

 i don't ask what else they are on, probably nothing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> No, I don't.  I am typically driving on Christmas day, so I cannot get smashed, nor would I want to.



Update:  I don't have to drive this Christmas.  I won't be drinking alcohol, but will surely be using other drugs.  %)


----------



## AmorRoark

JSPete said:


> f I were to get smashed, it'd be an embarrassment upon the family....



Yep. Nobody gets drunk on Christmas in my family. There's kids around and stuff...


----------



## hx_

Ganja edibles ftw on xmas, and if you stay around the family all day there's no way of them accusing you of smoking weed and makes the dinner oh so good XD. Last xmas was withdrawing from am2201 due to terrible posties and bad timing of orders, this one should be much better.


EDIT: just realised this is pretty old thread ive just revived


----------



## maxalfie

I won't get wrecked at Xmas but I will have my traditional bottle of Advocaat.
Only have one bottle of it each year but it feels like Xmas when I am drinking it.


----------



## nekointheclouds

always.


----------



## Thou

Only if I have to see family of any kind. Birth family that is. Then I get ripped to the tits on bourbon and a fake interest in other peoples bullshit.

Real family (friends etc) I get pleasantly stoned.

Either way I usually forget which day it is and lament the death of the tree I have to stare at.

I hope they dress up my corpse that fancy when they chop me down.


----------



## cuntball

I'll be doing methylone alone in my apartment and playing ps3 all night. I'll also be binging on mcdonalds.


----------



## Pill2Chill

I don't get _smashed_ but I do usually drink a few cocktails before dinner and some red, red wine during dinner.


----------



## FlippingTop

Some GHB before Xmas dinner could go down well...


----------



## lonewolf13

nope i don't like disappointing family.


----------



## Thou

I think I'll drink ink octopus style and when someone upsets me I'll vomit Milton's Paradise Lost.

That'll show em'


----------



## paranoid android

Usually for me the past few Christmas eve's have been opiates like morphine and hydromorphone mixed with cocaine and usually benzos too. Christmas day starts with a fat shot of morphine or dilly and that get's me through all the family bullshit. I'll toss back some beer or wine during dinner but i don't get drunk these days. I might drink a 4 pack of Guinness but that's about it. Needless to ssay i smoke a fuck of alot of Cannabis during Christmas as well. I also like shrooms, LSD, ketamine or whatever else i can get pretty much for going out or just getting fucked up with the family and since everyone is half drunk noone notices


----------



## Changed

I very much enjoy getting drunk with my family... it's especially fun when my father, who typically doesn't drink, gets a little wild and drinks a Bud Light or two... :D


----------



## -Guido-

For seven years every Christmas was spent on heroin for me. It was nice but not anymore.


----------



## ugly

Not "at christmas" but for the whole christmas season. I made an advent calendar out of white muslin drawstring sacks and stamped the numbers 1-25 in thick red ink so every bag had a date, and I hung a green ribbon above the mantle and clothespinned the bags to the ribbon with clothepins I stained green.... every sack has a day's supply of medicinal cannabis. 

I never get smashed with alcohol though. I hate being hungover so bad that I'd rather somebody just shoot me. I stopped drinking almost two years ago. I've had a glass of wine or champagne a couple times. Certain events, you gotta. But that's it. I wasn't ever a huge alcoholic, but I have been hungover so many times, it's like I was retarded and couldn't stop from totally wrecking myself four or five times a year. I'm too old. Kneeling on the bathroom tile to hug the toilet bowl kills my knees... I can't handle that shit anymore.


----------



## lonewolf13

less than 3's tu ugly.  happy holidays


----------



## ugly

Highly Happy Days to you, Lone Wolf. Have a candy cane on me.


----------



## lonewolf13

that sounds pretty nasty but ill take it.


----------



## ugly

No. You hear what you feel. Not what I say. There is no such thing as real communication. I thought Kant said that but now I can't remember and can't be arsed to look it up.

Always accept candy canes at Christmas time. Candy canes are a christmas treat... these are the only days out of all the other days of the year when candy canes are fun to get. And fun to give. And fun to share.


----------



## justinsayno

Thou said:


> Either way I usually forget which day it is and lament the death of the tree I have to stare at.
> 
> I hope they dress up my corpse that fancy when they chop me down.



hehehe


----------



## ed.ston

I always get fucked up one way or another, but it's never on purpose. I just...go with the flow and try to spend some quality time with everyone else around me. I never get so fucked up to ruin the mood / party though, that would suck.


----------



## slimvictor

Now that I have kids, I usually spend most of Christmas eve awake, wrapping presents and faking the Santa thing, so when they wake us up at 6AM or so, I feel like total shit.  Smoking a few hits of weed (or, if I am in a place where the penalties are too severe, of legal synthetic cannabinoids) every few hours all day makes me feel much, much better.  I don't feel tired, and can get really silly, playing with my kids, singing, playing drums, and playing with new toys...   I don't drink much, and I don't have access to any other drugs that might be appropriate for such an occasion.  So, "smashed" = no.  "Stoned" = yes.


----------



## shimazu

yes


----------



## ugly

shimazu said:


> yes




lol. shimazu u smashed now.   j/k


----------



## Lilunwell

I wouldn't say I get smashed but I usually am high. My plan..... Not high on Christmas this year!


----------



## Thou

> Do you get smashed at xmas?



Does the pope shit in the woods?


----------



## 2c-goinsane

I usually just get stoned on some quality buds after kicking it with the family, if it was my way i would have some mdma+ketamine for the holidays but that isn't going to happen. I will probably eat/chill with family this year then go do some mxe or Acetylpsilocin afterwards if i feel up to it, might do a combo with them.


----------



## T. Calderone

Reading this gets me all nostalgic. The old days when we grew up in Michigan making that three hour trek to Newaygo visiting my mom's parents. Grandma had her special cordial in a mason jar which was vodka aged with cherries. Had to sip it slowly not gulp it! The snow is what I miss the most because it doesn't seem like a good Christmas without snow. 

New Years we would go to my stepdad's parents where the liquor was ever flowing. All the grownups were drinking except Grandma. One time my step dad got so wasted when it was time for supper, his face fell into his dinner plate. He had mashed potatoes all stuck in his beard with Grandma shrieking "Richard, wake up!" That was more than 30 years ago and sometimes I still tease him about it.


----------



## puffpuffpass

Being an ozzy, its kind of expected of you to drink on xmas day while seeing the family for lunch (any occasion really), even drivers have at least one. I drink a lot on xmas day as a social lubricant, not seeing them often (once a year) mostly for Cousins/Grandparents/Aunties ect makes it that much more awkward sober. 

I generally avoid drinking in excess as it is so taxing on the body, but xmas day is the one exception I make to drink as much as I please. I couldn't do drugs in front of them as I would get shit for it on the drive home, funny that.


----------



## Jean-Paul

hmm. part of the last time i almost spent a christmas with family is a funny story. the other side to it is just grim. there is no way fair enough to me to summarize it. bleh.
the funny version involves me just being an idiot and them being police, the dark side is their involvement in how i came to be that way in that particular place (my living environment) and how they conveniently turned it all around on me. 
hmm. a lot of my past is better remembered through a lens of slapstick comedy as opposed to reality.
it's just my way of dealing, but i want to stop selling myself short.

~*happy holidays~*~


----------



## D's

when you say 'smashed' i'm thinking of getting drug and breaking your moms good china.

i usually smoke a fatty blunt and munch the fuckout, we open pressentes where i stay after lunch since most of us sleep in till noon anyway,well the young-adults do atleast.
so after munch,i'll go check the laundry,hit a bowl,head back upstairs and do the opening pressenests thing anyway. thankgod for the low lightish xmas lights,i dont use eyedrops on chrstmas.
after that shit prob hit the dope guy up and trade the bestbuy giftcards, and cash for a weeks worth of boi.
.....after this fancy kite santa got caught in a tree i quit and started doing heroin.
thanks


----------



## Wubb

it would be rude not to get smashed christmas day i'v already brought a couple bottles of whiskey for the day, Then maybe hit a lil 2CE or 4-ACO-DMT and watch the grinch when everyones in bed


----------



## crOOk

Just some speed, booze, olanzapine and tramadol so I'll be acting like a healthy young man. No partying after the celevrations though, I haven't done that in the past 3 years either since my I've been a dad for that time span now.



D's said:


> i usually smoke a fatty blunt and munch the fuckout


you havent had olanzapine. :D ive gained 10kg since im on it, waiting for 15-20 more until i slow down again. i am SOOO looking forward to xmas dinner. god its gonna be a HUGE munchfest for me. :D



T. Calderone said:


> New Years we would go to my stepdad's parents where the liquor was ever flowing. All the grownups were drinking except Grandma. One time my step dad got so wasted when it was time for supper, his face fell into his dinner plate. He had mashed potatoes all stuck in his beard with Grandma shrieking "Richard, wake up!" That was more than 30 years ago and sometimes I still tease him about it.


LOL wtf?! That sounds like it came straight from some Chevy Chase flick lol. 

Here's some  for all those who have to spend xmas without family or friends!!


----------



## nycblueskie

Who doesn't? Its X-Mas!! I already live everyday like its the weekend...on christmas its only tradition to open presents with the family while doing the normal routine (light up the trees, pop+rail a few stix, and get your nod on)

Happy Holidays All!


----------



## eireann

last x-mass,i was 15 days clean off heroin and had a few drinks,after an hour or so i started abusing my british brother in law about his country,i made cheese by making a black russian with bailys as we ran out of tia maria,it curdled.

then i stayed up all night with panic attacks and anxiety,after  9hours of lying awake in bed fearing i was about to die from heart failure,i got up and turned on the news to see 13 people were killed at an xmass mass at a church in nigeria,and started crying about it,it took me 4 days to feel rite after that experience.


----------



## crOOk

eireann said:


> last x-mass,i was 15 days clean off heroin and had a few drinks,after an hour or so i started abusing my british brother in law about his country,i made cheese by making a black russian with bailys as we ran out of tia maria,it curdled.
> 
> then i stayed up all night with panic attacks and anxiety,after  9hours of lying awake in bed fearing i was about to die from heart failure,i got up and turned on the news to see 13 people were killed at an xmass mass at a church in nigeria,and started crying about it,it took me 4 days to feel rite after that experience.



well merry fucking xmas lol.


----------



## Pharcyde

i dont drink usually i just get high and stuff

ill have a drink or two at the xmas parties


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

Only on festivus juice. 

200 proof ethyl extraction of cyanescens and cubensies reduced and added to an "empty" acid vial, shaken, not stirred and added to cranberry tea.

For added fun pour festivus juice into communal pot of cranberry yea at Christmas party


----------



## RobotRipping

i've woken up on christmas morning still tripping from the night before a few times, especially with DXM. Not exactly comfortable or the way to be around family though. I'll be alone with my gf this christmas so will probably just get really benzod, vape some cannabis and watch the wire. Kind of depressing but it's better than hanging out with my family the whole time. 

as an older sibling i used to do the whole santa thing, wrapping presents setting things up while tripping lol. I don't know if could handle that kind of shit anymore. 

merry christmas.


----------



## augustaB

Just get through Christmas without any family quarrels, please. 
Save getting stoned for New Year,


----------



## Renz Envy

*I do this thing where I mix Christmas, and Hannukah.*
On the 12 days leading up to Christmas, I go on a stimulant binge. 

*Day 3* a group of choir boys are outside singing carrolls. Wait. No. No one's outside.

*Day 5 *I hear real sligh bells circling my house. I get eerie tingles of anxiety

*Day 7 and 8* I can hear a distant "Ho Ho HO!" as Santa is approaching my house.

*Day 10* I realize that Santa has surveillance set up all over my house and he  is working a conspiracy by the FBI-DEA-CIA to invite himself into my home and search it for drugs. He knows when I'll be sleeping, so I HAVE to stay awake.

*Day 11* I see Santa hiding around my house, every corner, tricky little bastard. He already made it in.

*Day 12* I chase him down the street, but he manages to stay slightly out of my vision, crafty son of a bitch. He clearly got the information he needed to report to the CIA. I run back home, sell all my presents and attempt to buy a plane ticket to Cuba. Unfortunately I realize the Plane ticket guy is actually a speed dealer.



On a serious note, I told that story to a group of tweakers and they threatened me with my life. I guess I know who's getting a lump of coal this Christmas.


----------



## Pharcyde

Renz Envy said:


> *I do this thing where I mix Christmas, and Hannukah.*
> On the 12 days leading up to Christmas, I go on a stimulant binge.
> 
> *Day 3* a group of choir boys are outside singing carrolls. Wait. No. No one's outside.
> 
> *Day 5 *I hear real sligh bells circling my house. I get eerie tingles of anxiety
> 
> *Day 7 and 8* I can hear a distant "Ho Ho HO!" as Santa is approaching my house.
> 
> *Day 10* I realize that Santa has surveillance set up all over my house and he  is working a conspiracy by the FBI-DEA-CIA to invite himself into my home and search it for drugs. He knows when I'll be sleeping, so I HAVE to stay awake.
> 
> *Day 11* I see Santa hiding around my house, every corner, tricky little bastard. He already made it in.
> 
> *Day 12* I chase him down the street, but he manages to stay slightly out of my vision, crafty son of a bitch. He clearly got the information he needed to report to the CIA. I run back home, sell all my presents and attempt to buy a plane ticket to Cuba. Unfortunately I realize the Plane ticket guy is actually a speed dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, I told that story to a group of tweakers and they threatened me with my life. I guess I know who's getting a lump of coal this Christmas.



lol


----------



## lynx2051

Yeah, I've got a bottle of Smirnoff


----------



## KillSurfCity

i used to be a maaaaaajor alcoholic and i really just don't like getting drunk anymore.  such a dirty, filthy high.  gimmie my opiods and a few beers and the family loves me


----------



## lynx2051

> i used to be a maaaaaajor alcoholic and i really just don't like getting drunk anymore. such a dirty, filthy high. gimmie my opiods and a few beers and the family loves me



I agree alcohol does feel very dirty, but it gives a really nice buzz.


----------



## lynx2051

with ethylphenidate, benzos and mitrazipine and UR-144  :D


----------



## Psychlone Jack

I actually didn't this year. However, I was surrounded by old people drinking wine and it made me fucking ill. Family was "aiding my recovery" by not offering me alcohol, just surrounding me with it. Fuck my recovery dammit, do your fucking job as host and get me loaded on wine in a box.


----------



## gman2008

First sober and clean Christmas in 15 or so years 8(


----------



## velmwend

I've *tried* to get drunk but it's not happenin'. 8( Oh to be a teen again, when I could sink three buds and be off me head, haha


----------



## samm2

Psychlone Jack said:


> I actually didn't this year. However, I was surrounded by old people drinking wine and it made me fucking ill. Family was "aiding my recovery" by not offering me alcohol, just surrounding me with it. Fuck my recovery dammit, do your fucking job as host and get me loaded on wine in a box.



Too much alcohol and too little ganga around....due to too much alcohol brother got in fight with brother-in-law,would that have happened w/o the alcohol(wiskey to be exact)? Doubt it.


----------



## skinuppinup

I love xmas drinks so much- mulled wine and sloe gin just aren't the same at any other time of the year..


----------



## KillSurfCity

skinuppinup said:


> I love xmas drinks so much- mulled wine and sloe gin just aren't the same at any other time of the year..



i do enjoy some mulled wine on christmas.  my fiance and her mom make a nice batch of it every year.  :D  but, like i said, i never do more than get a buzz from it.  not a fan of being drunk, myself.  i do love beer, though.  luckily, i live in Oklahoma, so your gas station swills here are never above 3.2%.  i can drink it all day and just buzz.  most people complain about this but as a former heavy drinker of whiskey and vodka (one handle to myself ever 24-36 hours for 10 years), i don't mind it at all.  having seizures 8 hours after your last drink in front of an entire college class is not cool.


----------



## gwencooper

I am not allowed to drink in front of my family.  Has to do with the antidepressants & stuff that I take (Cymbalta, synthroid, adderrall and klonopin).  I am allowed one glass of champagne to toast at the table.
(and I'm in my late 30's!!)

BUT, I am on heroin, which reduces craving for alcohol.  So I don't mind.  And if my family thinks I'm "cool" for going along with doctors orders, all the better.  My dad died recently and the better I get along with the rest of them, the better.
Gwen


----------



## skinuppinup

KillSurfCity said:


> i do enjoy some mulled wine on christmas.  my fiance and her mom make a nice batch of it every year.  :D  but, like i said, i never do more than get a buzz from it.  not a fan of being drunk, myself.  i do love beer, though.  luckily, i live in Oklahoma, so your gas station swills here are never above 3.2%.  i can drink it all day and just buzz.  most people complain about this but as a former heavy drinker of whiskey and vodka (one handle to myself ever 24-36 hours for 10 years), i don't mind it at all.  having seizures 8 hours after your last drink in front of an entire college class is not cool.



making it yourself is half the fun.. I made some sloe gin as well, it took ages so it felt like an achievement! I completely agree about just wanting a buzz especially for an all day, family thing like Christmas day

Gwen- so sorry about your Dad


----------



## PNPGUYNY

My family is loaded with highly (and a few not) functioning alcoholics who look down on drugs even though I know a few of them live on prescribed Valium and Xanax.  I have an aunt whos a Dr who last Christmas hugged me and says "I see your still doing Heroin".  It took all my self control to not rat out her 16 year old cokehead son who is still begging me for a dope connect, I wouldn't do that to him but she needs to be knocked down a peg.  Damn and I'm not nodding off in my soup im no more mellow then the boozers.


----------



## gwencooper

skinuppinup said:


> making it yourself is half the fun.. I made some sloe gin as well, it took ages so it felt like an achievement! I completely agree about just wanting a buzz especially for an all day, family thing like Christmas day
> 
> Gwen- so sorry about your Dad



Thanks skin - very kind of you to say.  Do try to have a lovely new years in the Jolly Old Empire. I once lived in the Brockley Section of London.  Was like living in a hip area of Chicago, but without guns!  Loved it.  Cheap too!
all the best,
Gwennie


----------



## serenafails

Not smashed, but I got tipsy with my mom and her boyfriends family with a morning cup of coffee, creamer, kahlua and rum, then like 2 beers, I'm a tiny lady with a medium to small alcohol tolly. Then I couldn't drink with my dads side of the family, I'm 19 :/.

I did however smoke bth both nights, and take some barbs during christmas to make me a little more sociable and like myself.


----------



## 24:35

All ways.


----------



## smokey McPots

I get suaced !!! Do a few lines too, gotta get in that social talky mood


----------



## 24:35

C thats the spirit


----------



## 512

i used to get drunk/smashed before every holiday. including xmas. I used to be an alchy. I traded that addiction for pills though. So i probably won't be drinking at all on christmas. I may have a little egg nog, since i've never had it before and im almost 30 years old. I doubt ill be getting lit up though.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Yea I get trashed at Christmas IDGAF....I fucking lunch around a *pig *and still get faced around that dumb fuck off drugs and beer. HA fuck him.


----------



## Mel22

no way JOSE.

no way no how.


----------



## smokey McPots

My buddy just gave me 6 perc 10s, its going to be a nice mello Christmas


----------



## DrGreenthumb

I like to get really stoned, lots of weed & then eat everything in sight, but I'm careful not to drink too much too early, got a lot of eating to do.


----------



## D's

you be your ass i get throwed on christmas, usually by christmas morning i'm so fuckedup from the night before passed out in the backyard.


----------



## sgranadamoreno

Slain said:


> _Of course_ I get smashed at christmas.
> It's the only way to deal with all the jolliness and cheerful people.


Exactly. Not that I dont love my family over everything else on this planet tough....


----------



## rm-rf

that would be a yeap


----------



## crOOk

Fuck nos, don't want to puke from the ketamine I'm gonna slam when I come home tonight. Plus, I'm gonna celebrate with friends from the Philippines and China... None of them are big on drinking.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Mellow holidays for me
Lots of weed and wine, cognac, port wine
Fondue, fancy chocolate, everything will be delicious


----------



## aq.

Couch lock. Drunk. I love. Much love.


----------



## socko

Only a couple of boxes of codeine for me today.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

No way. I'm stayed sober as a judge.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I'm still on a bender from Christmas...


----------

